# New hay barn completed



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A few months ago I posted that I was planning to build a new hay barn. Well now it is complete. I went with a local builder as opposed to Morton buildings who we previously have used to build barns. The local guy was about the same price as Morton, but offered overhead doors rather then the slider doors that I'm absolutely sick of on our current barns. I'm even considering having this guy convert our current buildings to overhead doors later this year I like them so much. Also the quality was better I felt. This barn when totally full should hold about 1500 3x3 bales. Though I hope never to have it completely full. Meaning I hope to be selling fast enough that it won't be full all the time. It is 60x152. 18 feet to the trusses.

IMG_2708 by Marc Oster, on Flickr

IMG_2706 by Marc Oster, on Flickr

IMG_2701 by Marc Oster, on Flickr


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice, Marc. Can you put a piece of siding in water and send it to me when it roots?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Fantastic, would love to have something half as useful here.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice barn.........WOW!!!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the offset door, very practical for stacking. I assume one on each end? I also like the limited skylight use.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you have a big bale stack wagon you are going to use to fill it?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes offset door on each end and yes have a big bale stacker. NH 1089 with a milstak.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

* BOSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sharp looking building, may it bring you years of service


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome. Good to get pictures, because it'll probably never be that clean again, right?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What do you have down covering the dirt?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice barn.I would love to have another barn.
I like the overhead doors.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> What do you have down covering the dirt?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm in the process of spreading a few bales of last years hay around.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

lcjaynes said:


> Awesome. Good to get pictures, because it'll probably never be that clean again, right?


it will never have bare dirt floors as long as I own it. Always be covered with hay. In fact 1/4 is covered right now


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I'm in the process of spreading a few bales of last years hay around.


Oh, I thought from the pic that you already had something gray down....like a fine gravel...guess that is just the way that the pic made it appear.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Oh, I thought from the pic that you already had something gray down....like a fine gravel...guess that is just the way that the pic made it appear.
> 
> Regards, Mike


it is pretty sandy, but if I didn't put a thin layer of hay down the dirt would go up into the hay bales. They won't mold just get dirt and buyers don't like that even though you can just brush it off.


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

Awesome shed


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a really nice barn.

I am again thinking of building another barn/shed. I am almost afraid to build hay storage that is almost air tight.

Do you have a ventilation concern concern with your dry climate? I am considering lean too's on the side rather than sides.

I am really not sure which would be better.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice barn! Hope this summer is good and you can get it filled (and then unfilled) without any problems.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> That is a really nice barn.
> I am again thinking of building another barn/shed. I am almost afraid to build hay storage that is almost air tight.
> Do you have a ventilation concern concern with your dry climate? I am considering lean too's on the side rather than sides.
> I am really not sure which would be better.


i don't usually worry about ventilation though typically our barn doors are not shut all summer. So that keeps air flow through good. I'm not sure what I'll do with this one as it is 2 miles away from my house. I kinda want to keep it locked up. Maybe I'll just shut the doors and lock it up at night. Luckily any thieves have to drive any stolen hay right by the feeding bunks of the neighbors dairy so hopefully that would deter any thieves.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Doesn't deter meth heads much. Not even trail cams work anymore round here. Nice barn by the way. I have started storing hay in our pole barn as well. We get a real strong breeze through there as opposed to huge fans in the dairy barn hay loft


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

WOW! Very Very Nice Man!!!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What is the size of your doors and if they are manual opening, are they hard to operate.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What is the size of your doors and if they are manual opening, are they hard to operate.


the doors are about 16x25. They have these chain openers on the side of the door that make it easy. I was told if they didn't have the manual chain openers it would take 2 guys to close them.


----------

